# Bucket O Crappie



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

we got a one man limit but we had to work all day but the crappie were between 12-14" so i am not mad lol all caught in Kickapoo on livingston. Also caught some white bass i think we had 11.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

GOod lord what a bucket full of slabs. Man !!!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

My wife and I caught crappie and whites Saturday. We went home and I filleted the fish which got stiff in the ice water. WEnt in the house and fired up a black iron skillet. I almost forgot how good them crappie are fried until they curled up into a U. Sombrero!!! they were good.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice bucket of Crappie, Nate!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Great catch.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

thanks all, i am just glad they were in the creek cause the wind was blowing hard i imagine the main lake was just horrible there was big swells even near kickapoo marina. the last time we were on the lake in this kind of wind we had to run from penwaugh back to kickapoo wasnt to fun especially when we lost the bilge pumps when a fuse blew and had to duck into a cove so we didnt sink


----------



## catfish101 (Aug 13, 2007)

Just wandering if you caught them on minnows or jigs and does anyone sell minnows in the Liberty area or mont belvieu.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## Airbornehunter (Apr 3, 2010)

Good mess of fish there! Had a similar trip to Stubblefield a few weekends ago. Love hitting the crappie holes!


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

catfish101 said:


> Just wandering if you caught them on minnows or jigs and does anyone sell minnows in the Liberty area or mont belvieu.


 They sell minnows on the east side of the river bridge in Liberty, north side of hwy 90. Can't remember the name of the place but, they sell all kinds of stuff there.


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

Those are definately some nice slabs.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

catfish101 said:


> Just wandering if you caught them on minnows or jigs and does anyone sell minnows in the Liberty area or mont belvieu.


all fish were caught on jigs in about 2-8ft of water


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

share the wealth man.. lol


----------

